# Another Mindindao Question



## Sac108 (Jul 6, 2016)

So I know this has been asked several times, but I would like some opinions if you would! It's the usual case of met a chick, going to go meet her and her family. She lives in Butuan City, and is giving me the everything is ok here talk. 

My question is as of now, the travel warnings are still in effect, and from what i read have been for many, many years. If I am planning travel directly from MNL to BXU, and stay in a nice hotel in the town, what are the serious odds of trouble arising? 

I am not one to make my self stick out, but am a big dude, so I ultimately will. No plans other than to hang with her and her family and stay around the general area, at least for this first trip. Thoughts? Comments? It is certainly a tough thought, since I don't want to try and be Billy Bad*ss, but also don't want to be a scared sheep and limit experience in life due to some bad groups or people. Ive read people mention about not traveling to parts of cities here in the States like Houston or Detroit. I worked in DC for many years, and of course there are parts you don't go. How bad is Butuan City in regards to this mindset?

Thanks guys, much appreciated!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I know 3 Filipinas from Mindindao Island - 2 from Illigan & 1 from Butuan. Both of these citys are located at the northern edge of Mindinao, a long way from Davao, which is supposedly the safest city on Mindindao. The one from Butuan is married to an American & living in the states. He visited Butuan 2 or 3 times, then came back & stayed there for 7 months during the time they got married in Butuan. He finally convinced her to quit working and they went to the states. According to them there are absolutely no problems living in Butuan City itself, although they never mentioned going out of the city. This timeframe I mention is approx 5 to 6 years ago. They did recently (2 weeks ago) return for a very short time to attend the funeral of her brother and had no problems. The others are from Illigan. A Mother & Daughter, the Daughter is married to an American and living in the states. The Mother spends 6 months in the states with the couple & 6 months in Illigan with her Husband. During the time before they got married, he had to be more or less smuggled into and out of Illigan. Illigan is located some distance to the west of Butuan and that area is dangerous for any foreigner along with most all area to the west of there. I am assuming you would pretty much stay put in the city so probably be OK. Maybe some others will chime in with more viewpoints.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I would stick to the uptown areas as much as possible just like you wouldn't go into the poor areas of most larger cities. 99.9% of the time you will be ok.


----------



## Sac108 (Jul 6, 2016)

Much appreciated on the responses thus far. It definitely helps to get some other perspectives. Keep em' coming!

As I thought about the "safety" of the US, given some of the same circumstances, the US could easily fall into a state of some of these same problems. I think we just have a tighter security and watchful eye here by far. One of my favorite quotes: "Relax, nothing is in control." Thanks again!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

https://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/alertswarnings/philippines-travel-warning.html


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

fmartin_gila said:


> I know 3 Filipinas from Mindindao Island - 2 from Illigan & 1 from Butuan. Both of these citys are located at the northern edge of Mindinao, a long way from Davao, which is supposedly the safest city on Mindindao. The one from Butuan is married to an American & living in the states. He visited Butuan 2 or 3 times, then came back & stayed there for 7 months during the time they got married in Butuan. He finally convinced her to quit working and they went to the states. According to them there are absolutely no problems living in Butuan City itself, although they never mentioned going out of the city. This timeframe I mention is approx 5 to 6 years ago. They did recently (2 weeks ago) return for a very short time to attend the funeral of her brother and had no problems. The others are from Illigan. A Mother & Daughter, the Daughter is married to an American and living in the states. The Mother spends 6 months in the states with the couple & 6 months in Illigan with her Husband. During the time before they got married, he had to be more or less smuggled into and out of Illigan. Illigan is located some distance to the west of Butuan and that area is dangerous for any foreigner along with most all area to the west of there. I am assuming you would pretty much stay put in the city so probably be OK. Maybe some others will chime in with more viewpoints.
> 
> Fred


I lived near butuan about 8 yrs ago and visited often. I loved mindanao but don't think I would go back now. I know Filipinos who won't go there...enuff said


----------

